# Corderio Bloodline



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey everyone I was hoping that someone here with bloodline knowledge can answer this question. I am trying to find out where the Corderio blood line orginated from. I have heard that it's an amstaff bloodline but I am also seeing alot of abmullys with this in their pedigree. I know that from what I have heard that amstaff is a cross breed that is used in some bully breedings. So I just was curious to find out if you know where this bloodline originated and how long it's been around? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kitty4uhi (Jul 15, 2008)

*Gracia Now Live on the Test Server*

"Hellboy II" villain Luke Goss and Jenna Dewan are attached to star in "Magdalena," an adaptation of a comic book featuring a hot, holy warrior.Dewan is set to play Patience, a woman who discovers that she's a part of the lineage of female warriors descended from Mary Magdalene who fight supernatural evil.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

No bad spam go away! :curse: :stick:



kitty4uhi said:


> "Hellboy II" villain Luke Goss and Jenna Dewan are attached to star in "Magdalena," an adaptation of a comic book featuring a hot, holy warrior.Dewan is set to play Patience, a woman who discovers that she's a part of the lineage of female warriors descended from Mary Magdalene who fight supernatural evil.


----------



## stkdogs (Feb 3, 2011)

the cordeiro bloodline is american pitbull terrier some of the stock goes back into eli hemphill wilder watcdog knowlwood and stuff like that this bloodline is my main stock of dogs


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

holy resurrection batman.


----------

